# Feedback on Tommasini Frames



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

Thinking of upgrading my aluminum frame to a tommasini steel / carbon combo frame. Don't see a lot of threads here on these frames and was wondering if anyone can tell me of their experiences and preferences. My aluminum frame is beating the hell out of me, especially on long rides.


----------



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

Tommasini frames are top notch. Irio Tommasini is a true master craftsman. In the 80s a friend had a Tommasini Super Prestige, red/gold web fade, and that bike was the envy of all in the club.

If aluminum is beating on you then steel is the way to go. I went with a full steel Gunnar from an aluminum frame...something about the glued junction in the hybrid material frames scares me a bit.

Please post a pic of your bike once you get it, Tommasini is definitely bike porn worthy


----------



## shooey (Sep 17, 2005)

Great frames, nicely crafted and rather rare these days. I had a Tecno, Columbus EL-OS, it was the nuts. Worst sale ever.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Not steel and carbon...*

but my favorite riding bikes of all time are Tommasini steel frames.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

cpuffe said:


> ...something about the glued junction in the hybrid material frames scares me a bit.


Don't become a Joint Strike Fighter pilot, since they are using a lot of carbon fiber bonded to metal. I wonder how much data are available on carbon/metal bond failures in bikes.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

bwana said:


> Don't become a Joint Strike Fighter pilot, since they are using a lot of carbon fiber bonded to metal. I wonder how much data are available on carbon/metal bond failures in bikes.


They have been doing it on forks for years with no problem. Chances are you are riding one now.


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

Frank121 said:


> but my favorite riding bikes of all time are Tommasini steel frames.



Ditto that. My Tecno (Columbus Nemo tubes) is the most elegant, comfortable, and just plain rideable bike I've ever owned. It carves turns with your knee on the ground, with NO chatter from the steel fork, and it tracks like it's on rails. You will find Tommasinis to be on the same level as the high-end Colnagos, perhaps even better. Lively, responsive, smooth -- pick your adjective, they all apply to these fine Italian road bikes.


----------



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

Lifelover said:


> They have been doing it on forks for years with no problem. Chances are you are riding one now.


Chances are I'd be riding a all steel Gunnar fork, but thanks for playing!


----------



## baylorboy (Sep 23, 2005)

I used to ride a Tecno. Loved it. Decked out will full 10 speed Chorus, Nemo tubing and a steel fork. That ride was like butter compared to my Trek OCLV. Then one day it broke. The lug that connects the drive side chain and seat stays stopped holding the chain stay in place. Sucked big time. It would cost about $200 to have it fixed (shipping back and forth to Italy, but the work would be warranty), but they would have to paint the chrome stays due to the process. And then I would have a bike that I could break again. Oh, and I did not overuse the frame. 5K miles on it, and this bike was babied. I pushed it, but I did not abuse it.

Turns out that the Nemo tube set is only rated for 160 lbs of rider weight. I was in excess of that. No one told me this when I bought it. However, I still consider Tommasini to be one of the best bike builders. Riding my Trek is as exciting as taking a poop, now. I have never ridden anything that can rival the responsiveness and liveliness of my Tommasini. Hopefully I'll get another one someday, but I need to drop some weight first.

TB


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

*Blasphemy.*



fixintogo said:


> You will find Tommasinis to be on the same level as the high-end Colnagos, perhaps even better. .


Shirley you are not suggesting that Colnago is not the end-all be-all?

Seriously, I agree that Tommasinis are fantastic. I had a '93 Velocista, built from Columbus MAX. The frameset pummeled the scales somewhere on the wrong side of six pounds, but that thing was a missile when you jumped on the pedals. All-day comfort and point and shoot handling. It was three kilos of chromed lug pearl painted goodness. <sniff>


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Bought the carbofire today*



cpuffe said:


> Tommasini frames are top notch. Irio Tommasini is a true master craftsman. In the 80s a friend had a Tommasini Super Prestige, red/gold web fade, and that bike was the envy of all in the club.
> 
> If aluminum is beating on you then steel is the way to go. I went with a full steel Gunnar from an aluminum frame...something about the glued junction in the hybrid material frames scares me a bit.
> 
> Please post a pic of your bike once you get it, Tommasini is definitely bike porn worthy


Had it built up with my old components and is now in my garage. Will post a pic tomorrow. Christmas early this year boys!


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Here she is!!!!!!!!!!*



West End Rail said:


> Thinking of upgrading my aluminum frame to a tommasini steel / carbon combo frame. Don't see a lot of threads here on these frames and was wondering if anyone can tell me of their experiences and preferences. My aluminum frame is beating the hell out of me, especially on long rides.


My new baby


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

cendres said:


> Shirley you are not suggesting that Colnago is not the end-all be-all?



In terms of reputation, quality, heritage, and attention to detail, the two share a similar pedigree.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

cendres said:


> Shirley you are not suggesting that Colnago is not the end-all be-all?
> 
> Seriously, I agree that Tommasinis are fantastic. I had a '93 Velocista, built from Columbus MAX. The frameset pummeled the scales somewhere on the wrong side of six pounds, but that thing was a missile when you jumped on the pedals. All-day comfort and point and shoot handling. It was three kilos of chromed lug pearl painted goodness. <sniff>


the wrench in my local shop (Elliott Bay Cycles in Seattle) was tempting me with what I believe was a Velocista the other week... it was a MAX Tommasini... he pulled the yellow/chrome frame down off the peg and slipped it into my hands while we were talking, not a nice thing to do at all. Heavy, but in that good classic steel way, and beautiful. Eventually my wife would find out, even if I hid it behind strollers in the garage.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*no photo*



West End Rail said:


> My new baby


where's the photo? no T porn without it.


----------



## elvisVerde (Jul 17, 2005)

*Actually, metal/CF incidents happen...*

You may have experienced/heard of no incidents, but that is a limited and misleading data sample. In fact the data is much less comforting. While the industry has gotten well up the learning curve by now, they started out slowly. The metal/CF junction is not an inherently strong, inert union. Trek had some aluminum/CF problems with the Al lugged-CF tubed line, and I have heard of similar frame failures from industry-level sources. The forks fail as well. I had a metal steerer separate from the otherwise CF fork on my wife's bike, and luckily it was not a complete, instantaneous failure. I have heard of many incidents of similar failures at the metal/CF junctions of steerers, crowns, and dropouts.

It may be that the latest CF seatstays may be pretty reliable as they come at a time in which most of the earlier technical issues have been worked out. Still, and I don't usually worry about it, but one would be foolish not to check out the CF joints regularly.





Lifelover said:


> They have been doing it on forks for years with no problem. Chances are you are riding one now.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*I can't vouch for steel & carbon....but alu & carbon is magic*

I have not one but two carbon/alu frames from Tommasini as they are magic. Stiff and stable like steel never could be (at that weight), forgiving.....like steel....and then lightweight on top of all of that. I have no association with Tommasini but can't say enough praise about their older generation frames and their modern offerings too.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

All steel, but I can't resist in a Tommasini thread...this rig is going on 15 years old


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*she looks like she's in great shape*

a beauty


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*beautiful bike*

Great looking bike. there was one ebay yesterday, a Prestige went for less than $675, i was going to bid but i missed it. Post a ride report on yours. keep the photos coming.................


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a nice bike WestEnd...I see it's got the Muscle front and back end. I like the color scheme on that one, simple color pallete and more chucks of solid color is the modern look, away from the multi-fades. It looks like a compact crank, is it? 

brewster


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*Campy Carbon Compact*

Thanks, i can't wait to ride it, hopefull this sunday. Yea I went compact this spring after hurting my knee on a big climb with my old Trek 6 speed. I can sit on most any climbs now. We have a few hills here in middle TN, certainly more than jersey.


----------



## Master Killer (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice Tommasini bikes, y'all.

I've always lusted after one. Someday...


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah I can't resist a Tommasini thread either. Here is a back shot of my Tommasini "Comp" (competizione), circa '91.


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*56cm Tommasini SLX Super Prestige frame and fork*

Here is a pic of my 56cm Tommasini SLX Super Prestige frame and fork after I took down and decided to sell it.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*beautiful bike*

the one eBay was a 53cm, but it was just like yours. http://cgi.ebay.com/Tommasini-Super...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem yea it was a steal. next time...............


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*i think he might be...*



cendres said:


> Shirley you are not suggesting that Colnago is not the end-all be-all?
> 
> Seriously, I agree that Tommasinis are fantastic. I had a '93 Velocista, built from Columbus MAX. The frameset pummeled the scales somewhere on the wrong side of six pounds, but that thing was a missile when you jumped on the pedals. All-day comfort and point and shoot handling. It was three kilos of chromed lug pearl painted goodness. <sniff>



...and don't call him Shirley...


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

*She's a classy sassy*

sweet ride


----------



## fixintogo (Nov 14, 2005)

No longer mine, but still an all-time favorite bike: the Black Beauty (2002 Tecno- Campy Chorus 10)


----------



## TommasiniFusion (Jan 2, 2006)

I just bumped into the thread. Thought you guys might like to see another one. I had no idea what I was buying at the time, after reading your posts, I am more than happy with the $800 I spent on this bike.


----------



## bikeman9 (Jan 5, 2005)

Here is my Tecno, a dedacaai tubing and a sweet riding bike.


----------



## BNA_roadie (Mar 11, 2002)

*Love my Tecno*

Best ride in my stable.


----------



## i_godzuki (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm mulling over getting a Tecno but having it built with track ends so I can run it as a single speed. Is this a daft thing to do?


----------



## munsonbw (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, since someone has bumped this back up to the first page I'll show off my recent build. ~2005 Fire that was fit to the original owner by Irio himself. I found the frameset on ebay for about $500 and I couldn't pass it up. Add a $400 2006 Centaur group and bits from my Motobecane to finish it out. If I parted the MB to recoup cost, I'd probably only have $750 in it. Rides like a dream and is a really nice looking paint scheme (designed by the PO).


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

what is the FIre built out of ? nice paint job.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tommasini Fire*



cmg said:


> what is the FIre built out of ? nice paint job.


Steel, tig welded, Dedacciai EOM 16.5 (at least some time ago) tubes. Nowadays they use Spirit tubes. Lugged ST - TT junction.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

munsonbw said:


> Well, since someone has bumped this back up to the first page I'll show off my recent build. ~2005 Fire that was fit to the original owner by Irio himself. I found the frameset on ebay for about $500 and I couldn't pass it up. Add a $400 2006 Centaur group and bits from my Motobecane to finish it out. If I parted the MB to recoup cost, I'd probably only have $750 in it. Rides like a dream and is a really nice looking paint scheme (designed by the PO).


Best looking bike I've seen this year and what a steal. Cheers.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

man BNA, I love that techno


----------



## munsonbw (Jan 14, 2008)

Sintesi said:


> Best looking bike I've seen this year and what a steal. Cheers.



Wow, thanks for the kind words. I must say that BNA's Techno is a very sweet looking bike. I lust after a Techno like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*My Super Prestige*

Late 80's Super Prestige that I sent back to Tommasini to get re-sprayed.

I always wanted one when I started racing, and I'm sooooo glad I have one now


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just had to comment...this is obscene...too much B-porn for me to handle at one time. :arf:

This one did me in. :ihih:










Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 15, 2008)

Just had to share my favorite steed of all time - my '99 Tecno with Full record 10-speed. The bike was stolen in an overseas household shipment, and I used the insurance money to build up a spectacular mountain bike. I'm actually considering building up another Tecno - with chorus this time - I no longer race, but I cannot imagine a better riding bicycle for me.


----------



## tecnosabba (Jan 10, 2007)

*Tommasini single-speed / fixed*



i_godzuki said:


> I'm mulling over getting a Tecno but having it built with track ends so I can run it as a single speed. Is this a daft thing to do?





http://www.tommasini.com/telai/sintesi_fixed_gear.html


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

Tommasini has customizing capabilities. why not let them build you one?


----------



## i_godzuki (Mar 13, 2007)

In the end I went for Tecno for the road. It took a while, as I had it built up to my specs, but I think it looks quite nice. What do you folks reckon?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While Tommasini really had no choice but to adopt some or the modern materials and construction methods, the nicest Tommasinis, IMO, were the all steel models, especially the all lugged varieties. I've owned 3 Tommasinis, 2 Diamantes, and a 2 timetrial rigs that took 26" wheels [remember those?]. Riding one of these bikes is simply magic. The beauty of the chrome, lugs and incredible paint jobs more than make up for the extra weight you haul around. Of course they weren't much, if any, heavier than the competion's comparable bikes, they just seem heavy by today's standards. If you ever have a chance to own one of the older Tommasini's don't pass it up- even if you just hang it on the wall.


----------



## i_godzuki (Mar 13, 2007)

cmg said:


> i_godzuki:
> what year? Built it with campy 11 speed? looks cool. put a ride report after about 200 miles. really dig the chrome.


It's new--I ordered it in the summer and just received it a few days ago in the mail (I'm in Japan). The frame is Colombus, the Campy is 10 speed. I wanted alloy rather than carbon so went the Centaur alloy stuff. The wheels are Mavic open pro on Ambrosio hubs, the bars and stem are Cinelli.

Can't wait to get on it, but I'm off on my winter holiday tomorrow.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

i_godzuki:
what year? Built it with campy 11 speed? looks cool. put a ride report after about 200 miles. really dig the chrome.


----------



## i_godzuki (Mar 13, 2007)

I've now been riding my Tecno for a while, although not as much I would have liked due to a niggling back problem. Nevertheless, I have to say I'm very impressed. The ride is great--it really soaks up the kind of bumps and bangs that my commuter bike (an alu fixie with carbon forks) doesn't. I've also been impressed with the 2009 Centaur gear shifting. My other road bike has 2007 Centaur and this seems far better. The shifting seems much more precise. 

The only minor issues I've had so far have been (a) that the skewers on the wheels I bought weren't strong enough for horizontal drops and (b) I lost the bit of rubber out of the Cinelli Grammo stem and it seems irreplaceable. Love the frame, though.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Classic understated frame design, with a classic understated paint scheme. Looks lovely. 

We need more and bigger pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## i_godzuki (Mar 13, 2007)

rufus said:


> Classic understated frame design, with a classic understated paint scheme. Looks lovely.
> 
> We need more and bigger pics. :thumbsup:


Here you go. This is from a recent cycling trip to Hokkaido--hence the baggage. This bike handles really well. I've really got into it. Great fun.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

BNA_roadie said:


> Best ride in my stable.


I Know this is an old thread but this is about my favorite bike in the entire history of RBR!!! Just absolutely the BEST!!! I am dumbfounded. Just utterly Perfect bike ya got there Nashville roadie!!!


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Ridden nearlly all of them*

I've riden Tommasini since the early 80's - which at that time he was one of the few builders with the foresight to mix tubing (Columbus SL/SLX but they also had various options within that range) to give more resistance against BB flex.......durable and pretty paint........I'm now on my 8th Tommi......while I've spent time on a Velocista I've yet to pull the trigger while waiting to see if there will be a shift to BB30 or BB86 or ??? as a new frame standard. In the meantime I enjoy my rocketship alumimun and carbon mix frame. BTW, of the several models of aluminum Tommi's I've had - none have beat me up like alu was once touted to do.......this baby (and I have two of the same frameset) makes me smile each time I take a ride.......

https://s155.photobucket.com/albums...g/?action=view&current=Tommi8in2007006D-1.jpg


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Old thread but just ran into it. I have a Tommasini Diamante that I can post a photo of, if people would like to see it.

And yeah, the maroonish-brown one a few pages back is very, very classy.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)




----------



## cfred84 (Aug 31, 2007)

jermso said:


>


Thats one fine looking bike!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

The different colors on the ST and DT band on the white Tommasini above is slick looking.

^ Like the Tecno above but think with the busy paint job on the TT a solid saddle would look better. Either way though, a sharp bicycle. What's that on the seat stay - "midpoint"? I'm confused.


----------



## jermso (May 13, 2009)

nayr497 said:


> What's that on the seat stay - "midpoint"? I'm confused.


name of a cycling group


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

Posting this only cause it's a Tommasini thread - hope you enjoy the pics even if carbon is not your thing - but it serves as a reminder that while Tommasini is still doing great steel (I've had many of theirs in steel) they are also on top of the game with modern materials.


----------



## Finbar (Oct 8, 2008)

I recently had the joyous experience of visiting the Tommasini factory.

I managed to tag along on my wifes' business trip to Grosetto in Tuscany - imagine my delight when I discovered it was the home of Tommasini!

I dropped an email to the 'info' address and got a reply from Barbara Tommasini inviting me for a tour of the factory.

For a nerd like me (and probably you guys!) it was the highlight of my trip to Italy! Vatican Museum, Sistine Chapel, St Peters' Basilica - meh! Tommasini - hell yeah!

Barbara was really friendly and spent about 2 hours showing me around - her English is excellent which was great as my Italian is p*ss poor. I also got to meet the 'old man' Irio who had visited Ireland during what we laughingly call 'Summer' and bought himself a tweed cap. Unfortunately my only purchase that day was also a cap...

I was like a fat kid in a sweet shop (candy store).
So many good things!
The wall of different tubes (seat tube, top tube, head tube etc) in different materials (carbon, steel, alloy, Ti) waiting to be prepped and built, the works in progress, the new bikes on display in the showroom or the 'vintage' frames hanging in the backroom upstairs.

My desire for one of these frames is now stronger than ever and if I'd had the credit card with me then one would be on it's way! I plan to return to Grosetto with Card in hand as soon as I possibly can!

I know you all want to see pics but to be honest I was so distracted by the shiny bikes that I forgot about taking photos! I suppose I'll just have to go back now!!!

Hope you aren't too jealous!

F.


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

Finbar said:


> I recently had the joyous experience of visiting the Tommasini factory.
> 
> I managed to tag along on my wifes' business trip to Grosetto in Tuscany - imagine my delight when I discovered it was the home of Tommasini!
> 
> ...


GREAT story - I long for the day when I can also visit their facility. They truly are a family run business that remains hands-on and successful.....Dealing with Barbara has helped me understand that she was a very important "cog" in their business - yet very accessible and helpful. The next generation of family also seems to be keeping things going well too.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Here is mine!*

Tecno in Tesa Red (same color as BNARoadie's) except mine has champagne lettering instead of the white. The pic was from when the original owner had them. I am gonna switch the bike over to Campy but it is taking longer than I expected. Still, for your viewing pleasure. BTW, I got rid of the heinous saddle and flopped the stem. Those two changes made a world of difference in looks. I'll take pics and post them when I change it over to Campy stuff.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Colnago, Pinnarello are the big names in Italian frames. But nothing sings like a Tommassini


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Happy to see a Tommasini thread, therefore would I like to share a pic of my favorite ride on a sunny sunday.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

This thread is five years old!

That said, I was drooling over some Tomassini frames at the Seagull Century Vendor area in October 2010. They were something like $2300! I don't know if they were new old stock, or if Tomassini still churns out frames (Columbus Brain tubes). I can't imagine there's any market in Europe for steel frames these days. The frames were old school beautiful. Intricate paint, chromed lugs, etc. I challenge the Chinese to copy that.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Tommasini made my Tecno in nemo tubing last year, they still have several models in steel. Perhaps most of us owing a lugged steel rig may have a hint of bike fetish (but who don´t at these forums). 
I think there is a market for that kind of bike here in europe, several traditional frame builders in france and italy make frames in lugged steel/tig'ed xcr, spirit etc in addition to carbon models. Out on the road I meet once in a while, but of course not that often.


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Tommasini Competizione*

Glad to see this thread is still alive. Just found this Competizione which I am in the process
of completely overhauling. All Dura-Ace 7400 (original) and no rust on the 20 year old frame.
Anyone with any background on this model, I'd love to know more about it.
It's Columbus SL and when I test rode it, handled beautifully.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

This thread has made me harder than Chinese algebra. Talk about bike porn!


----------



## martin schick (Jul 14, 2009)

*Tommasini Diamante "Colorado" C-Record equipt*

1991 Tommasini Diamante "Colorado" C-record equipt. This bike is owned by my wife. She does not want it because she does not like riding position on road bicycle. Its grimey, Needs new tires. Used little and stored inside for 20 years . It has:
C-record 8 gear rear cassette, 2 gears front 
Campy derailleurs perfect
Campy crank set
C internazionali hub sets
Center pull Campy brakes, hand brake calipers Cinelli 10-11 cm stem
Campy handle bars 41 cm
Campy Victory Strada wheels (take 28" tires)
Regal Giradi leather saddle with some abrasion 
Frame 52 cm top and seat tube, in almost perfect Colorado Rockies paint scheme and perfect decals. Columbus MS steel with chrome "T" lugs. Chromed front fork and rear of frame. 

Surface rust on "T" lugs and Chrome mild pitting from humidity. Decals are perfect. Paint has no scratches or chips. For me it is still a sweet ride, but maybe I should retire it vs clean, polish, and tune. What would you do?


----------



## Daddy Cool (May 3, 2011)

Hi There, i just stumble over this thread whilst tring to find some where to purchase a Tommasini in England, there are some amazing bikes in the thread.

I have been riding a Tommasini for over 20 years, i thought you might like to see my first ever Tommasini, which i am still riding today.


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

That is just divine. Thanks for posting.


----------



## martin schick (Jul 14, 2009)

*Your Tommasini is beautiful*

Thanks for putting your bike out for gawkers. I love it.


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Tommasini Competizione*

Thanks for the kind comments. Here is the Tommasini in its latest guise. I thought long and hard about keeping the original Dura-Ace 7400, then decided in favorite of a newer look and feel. Here is the result


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

axel23 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. Here is the Tommasini in its latest guise. I thought long and hard about keeping the original Dura-Ace 7400, then decided in favorite of a newer look and feel. Here is the result


Love that paint job!!! I even like the Topolinos with that set-up.


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Tommasini - and Dean*

Thanks. The Topolinos bring the total weight to under 19 lbs. Btw, my regular rode bike is a Dean (thought you'd appreciate that). Here a pic.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

axel23 said:


> Thanks. The Topolinos bring the total weight to under 19 lbs. Btw, my regular rode bike is a Dean (thought you'd appreciate that). Here a pic.


Nice looking Dean too! I still haven't built mine yet. Need a fork and splitter cables. I'm going to use the Chorus 10 parts off my TF1 and the TF1 will get 2010 Record 11 and Reynolds Attacks. How do you like the ride of the Dean? El Diente is it??


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cable splitters? Not sure what those are. 
Yes, it's an El Diente. I've had it ten years, and use a Reynolds Ouzo fork (1"=old school). Had it painted a while back just for a fresh look. 
I absolutely love the ride. Exceptionally comfortable but stiff enough for any riding style (at least in the 52-54cm range). 
I don't race anymore, so comfort is a consideration. Ti is unbeatable. And Eurus wheels are the absolute best.


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

Cable splitters? Not sure what those are. 
Yes, it's an El Diente. I've had it ten years, and use a Reynolds Ouzo fork (1"=old school). Had it painted a while back just for a fresh look. 
I absolutely love the ride. Exceptionally comfortable but stiff enough for any riding style (at least in the 52-54cm range). 
I don't race anymore, so comfort is a consideration. Ti is unbeatable. And Eurus wheels are the absolute best.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Lifelover said:


> They have been doing it on forks for years with no problem. Chances are you are riding one now.


Yet, here we are in 2011 with frames developing galvanic corrosion between aluminum dropouts and carbon.

To bond carbon to steel you need something like fiberglass in between and good enough paint outside the joint to prevent rust from creeping in - especially important if the coefficient of expansion between the two materials isn't perfect.

In this case, I would give Tommasini credit for doing it correctly. I think there are some extremely high end Italian bikes with very short warranties who don't bother.


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

*My Tommasini's*

Magical rides. The CarboFire was manufactured in 2000. Sweet aggressive ride. The pearl paint job is beautiful in the sun. I find myself riding this one the most.
The Blue Tecno was made in 2007 and was a bit heavier but sublime. I sold it recently.
I agree with you guys... Tommasini is one of THE BEST!


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Tommasini Update*



Tommasini said:


> Posting this only cause it's a Tommasini thread - hope you enjoy the pics even if carbon is not your thing - but it serves as a reminder that while Tommasini is still doing great steel (I've had many of theirs in steel) they are also on top of the game with modern materials.


 While both the pictured bikes are now full SR/Record 11 speed....I've got one more full Super Record / Bora Ultra 2 beast in the works............with some nice wheels too!!


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

Updated pictures of some fun rides - which after some running changes are even more enjoyable to ride.

Enjoy!!

View attachment 272039
View attachment 272041


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

Stunning bikes. And the blue Techno will have made someone very happy. I passed up a Super Prestige recently - wish I would have bought it . . .


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

axel23 said:


> Stunning bikes. And the blue Techno will have made someone very happy. I passed up a Super Prestige recently - wish I would have bought it . . .


Hey axel, I realized I never answered your question on cable splitters. My Dean is S&S coupled and so I need cable splitters for when I take the bike apart. There is a shop near where I live in Germany that carries Tommasinis. You could get a Tecno custom sized for €1500 which after VAT free calculations are made, turns out close to $1550-$1600. Great deal!


----------



## Tommasini (Apr 24, 2002)

*Updated pics*



Tommasini said:


> Updated pictures of some fun rides - which after some running changes are even more enjoyable to ride.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

I visited the Tommasini shop in Italy this past October. Poked around, bothered the guy brazing frames, was treated to coffee by Barbara Tommasini and, best of all, met Irio Tommasini, the founder. 

Pics here:

L’Eroica | The Wrecking Crew


----------



## steepisbest (Aug 1, 2014)

Great bikes, this company deserves lots of respect. very understated.

really nice bikes


----------



## axel23 (Mar 15, 2004)

steepisbest said:


> Great bikes, this company deserves lots of respect. very understated.
> 
> really nice bikes


I agree with Steep about Tommasini building great bikes and deserving respect, but "understated?" No way. They've always been known for their outrageous paint schemes.


----------



## steepisbest (Aug 1, 2014)

axel23 said:


> I agree with Steep about Tommasini building great bikes and deserving respect, but "understated?" No way. They've always been known for their outrageous paint schemes.


Oh yes i agree with you, they have beautiful paint finish, maybe i word it wrong, understated as they never took off like Colnago or Pian or De Rosa, even though he[ Irio Tommasini] is from the same generation of master frame builders.

they are making a comeback in the UK though recently.


----------

